# Phonetische Suchalgorithmen



## Louis2 (22. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich für phonetische Suchalgorithmen wie Soundex (was z.B. in Oracle implementiert ist), aber es gibt ja bestimmt andere Algorithmen. Unter Google bzw. im Netz findet man zwar paar Stichwörter, aber Bücher über die Algorithmen selber nicht wirklich. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass einige von Euch sich auch mal dafür interessiert haben und evtl. gute Bücher (deutsch- oder englischsprachig) empfehlen könnte! Danke.

*Suchalgorithmen:*
- Soundex
- Extended Soundex
- Metaphone
- Phonix
- Daitch-Mokotoff
- Die Kölner Phonetik
- Phonem
- Phonet


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Feb 2006)

schau mal

http://secondstring.sourceforge.net/

auch in jakarta.commons.lang

ist ein bisschen was


----------



## Ontos (15. Mrz 2006)

Moin Moin

gut das ich auch mal hier in das Forum geschaut habe. Ich schreibe im Moment grade meine Diplomarbeit unter anderem auch über dieses Thema (phonetische Algos). Werde die nächsten Tage hier noch weitere Links einsetzen. Diesen hier schn gefunden? Gute Übersicht http://www.cl.uni-heidelberg.de/~bormann/documents/phono/phon_sim_search_6p.pdf

cu Jens


----------



## Louis2 (16. Mrz 2006)

@Ontos: Schön zu wissen, dass ich nicht der einzige bin 
Hab einige Quellen gefunden, aber Bücher gibt es ja nicht wirklich viele, Papers usw... schon eher (vor allem c't!).
Jetzt muss ich einige Infos über Aussprachen in Englisch, Deutsch, Japanisch , Französisch finden, mal sehen...


----------

